# Pasta con Pollo recipe



## pom_mom (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi all. Just wondering if anybody has a good recipe for Pasta con Pollo? It is one of my favorites at Spageddies. It has grilled chicken, sundried tomatoes, spinach, bowtie pasta, and a creamy garlic sauce. Im sure it has different names at different places so if anyone has a recipe close to this I would appreciate it. 
Thanks, pom_mom


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 4, 2006)

well the name means pasta with chicken, and you've just given the ingredients.  It is a generic thing like chicken with rice.  the creamy garlic sauce is pretty much a garlic alfredo?

For my taste I'd make a chicken cacciatore...chicken on the bone, peppers onion tomato, red wine, garlic, rosemary, saffron.  and serve it over pasta.


----------

